# Nikon D7000 - Kit lens or separate lens?



## YankeePine (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello

I'm getting ready to purchase a D7000 but first had a couple questions concerning the lenses. Is the Kit lens a decent lens or am I better off buying the body only and using that $300 difference for a different lens?

I'll be picking up the Nikkor 35mm 1.8 along with the D7000 (and I'm not factoring that lens into the budget). 

Are there any other lenses out there that have a range similar to the kit lens and better quality for the price range? ($300-$400)

Thanks!


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 5, 2011)

If you're new to the game the 18-105 is a nice lens to start with and keep as you progress. It's lightweight, has good image quality and will help you figure out what other focal lengths you might want to invest in later. I have fast glass from 18mm to 200mm and still throw on my 18-105 kit lens when I want to travel light and just have fun shooting.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 6, 2011)

I would skip the kit lens--resale value on kit lenses is horrible.

For 300 you could buy a 50mm f1.8 and a sb-600 flash, a much better investment then a kit lens.

You might also want to consider a tamron 28-75mm f2.8-- they can be had for not much more then $300. 

If the kit lens is something you really want, buy a mint used version of the kit lens for around 100 bucks.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 6, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> If the kit lens is something you really want, buy a mint used version of the kit lens for around 100 bucks.


 
Where? I'll take 2... More like $200-$250.

Also, how can you recommend other lenses when he doesn't even have the camera yet? I think he'll need to figure out when range he shoots in most and spend money on good glass in that range.


----------



## Overread (Jan 6, 2011)

Personally I think that unless you know you want specific lenses other than the kit lens, then its best to go with the kit and learn. That way you put yourself in a position to know what "you" want/need. Otherwise you'll get a host of alternate suggestions based on what other people felt that they/you need which might not be what you end up wanting in the end. 

Each photographer is different and even within the same genre areas of interest within photography there can be some big differences in the kit that people like to work with.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd pass on the 18-105 and get a 55-200 kit lens instead since you are getting the 35mm.


----------



## zoogirlbc (Jan 6, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> I would skip the kit lens--resale value on kit lenses is horrible.
> 
> For 300 you could buy a 50mm f1.8 and a sb-600 flash, a much better investment then a kit lens.
> 
> You might also want to consider a tamron 28-75mm f2.8-- they can be had for not much more then $300.



Agreed 100%. The 50mm & SB-600 is a good combo but your best bet is the Tamron. I just got the Tamron 28-75 f/2.8 and it is way better than the kit lens and will give you a good starting range - you can add more zoom later. Plus it will work on a FX camera if (when!) you decide to go full frame and get the D700. LOL. Check out examples from this lens on Flickr and the reviews it got.


----------



## Joem (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd forego that kit 18-105. I tried it and can't recommend. It auto focuses about the slowest in the Nikon arsenal. 

Better is the latest 55-300mm a GEM.

joe


----------



## Tee (Jan 6, 2011)

Ken Rockwell Fan said:


> I'd pass on the 18-105 and get a 55-200 kit lens instead since you are getting the 35mm.



I was going to suggest the same.  I found the 55-200 kit lens to be much sharper than the 18-105.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 6, 2011)

IMO the 18-105 isn't bad FOR WHAT IT IS. 

I'd go with it, AND the 35mm f/1.8. I'd skip the 24/28-70's for DX because really how exciting can a 38-100mm (equiv.) f/2.8 be? not very unless it's faster than 2.8.


----------



## de_tec_tive (Jan 9, 2011)

i guess it depends on what you're planning to shoot and if you're a beginner or not. i had a couple of good lenses but for going out with friends and just around the house i used my kit lens quite a bit for just taking quick shots, so if you're buying a body and can get a good deal with a kit lens included for only a couple of hundred $$ then i think it's worth having.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 9, 2011)

i would also suggest a nikon sb600.  It has recently become an integral aspect of my photo gear, and can really help a shoot when you can use it off camera.


----------

